# Bachmann 1:20 high-side gondola



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Check out the 1:20 blog. 
http://120pointme.blogspot.com/ 

Interesting announcement on the new Bachmann car.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting Dave. 

Note the speculation on more logging/mine equipment and the EBT passenger "equipment". The question would be, would the EBT items be unpowered or powered (M-1)?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Wake me when they're on the shelves. Until then, it's _all_ wishful thinking. 

Later, 

K


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

I dunno about that. Looks like St Aubins GR ad has the gondola listed ... so Dan would seem to have that part right. 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Check the latest StAubin's ad in GR. 
Even have the base part number.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm not commenting on the veracity of the speculation, rather commenting that until the items actually _exist_, there's no reason to disturb my slumber. The gaps between announcing a product in large scale and actually having it ready to go are legendary. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

No argument there. 
And, what price/radius/issues? 

Will they have the new universal interface? 
Will you be able to address them remotely, uncouple "A" or "B" end coupler on demand? 
Will you be able to operate the journal box lids remotely? 
How about brake wheel rotation? 

Will they have the famous Strong Wheel Wobble? 

Will the sideframes be glued to the bolsters?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 05/12/2008 11:20 AM
No argument there. 
And, what price/radius/issues? 
Will they have the new universal interface? 
Will you be able to address them remotely, uncouple "A" or "B" end coupler on demand? 
Will you be able to operate the journal box lids remotely? 
How about brake wheel rotation? 
Will they have the famous Strong Wheel Wobble? 
Will the sideframes be glued to the bolsters? 





For the answers look here: 
http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/board/index.php/topic,5473.0.html 

well not really but I did ask, gotta gimmie some credit for that! 

cale


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

All the electronics will be hidden in the journal boxes, along with the SUSI motors, which drive each axle end. 

If you try to remove the electronics, an alarm sounds and everthing stops working. 

The good news is that the journal box lids are glued on so you cannot lose them. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Will you be able to operate the journal box lids remotely?

OK. I'll bite. Why would I want to do that? 


I did ask, gotta gimmie some credit

Cale - no credit for you. You didn't ask about the journal box lids.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Operating the journal box lids remotely would be useful in the event of a derailment at a difficult to reach location. Rapid opening and closing (remotely) would generate lift. When the flapping has lifted the flanges above the railhead, doubling the flap rate on the appropriate side of the truck would generate enough thrust to move the wayward truck back over the rails. 

Remote journals might also be useful for blowing debris off of the right of way,


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

The car will be an 0-4-4-0 Gondolithopter.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Rapid opening and closing (remotely) would generate lift

And how, pray, would that happen? None of my journal box lids have anything remotely like an aerofoil shape. Flapping a piece of wood does not make it fly. 

_(Loved the idea of a Gondolithopter, though!)_


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Just like a bee!


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

You never know. 
With Howard's new hired consultant, we may have new standards that "manufacturers will adopt" that will make pigs fly. 

Now that Howard is fully in charge, and makes all the decisions, we can only wait and wonder what amazing things will come out of the new line.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Which then beggars the question,"Should I go with a Phoenix board or wait for Soundtraxx to have it come with a Tsunami board instead?" (Obviously, since battery power is consigned to the junkheap of history right alongside the 8-track tape player, I won't even ask about that!) Of course, I've been having trouble with my IE7 and Vista and I'm wondering if this new interface will be compatable...I may have to buy a Mac! 
Oh well, I'll let Bachmann tell me what I should do! So far, I'm just sitting here "anticipating!" /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Promises? I'm still waiting for the 1:20 tank car I won in the contest back in 1999.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Apparently with Howard in charge all promises are off. 

You might want to contact the second in command at Bachmann and ask him to see if Howard will send you one.


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, when they canceled that (proposed) line of cars, they reneged on the contest, too. I'm not sore about it, I just think they should have their act together better when they announce products (and promise to give them away before they're even in production). But they've actually delivered some very nice stuff recently, so things are looking up on that end.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

... I just think they should have their act together better when they announce products ...

Probably why they don't announce stuff until it's on the water now.  

Later, 

K


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By East Broad Top on 05/12/2008 11:03 AM
I'm not commenting on the veracity of the speculation, rather commenting that until the items actually _exist_, there's no reason to disturb my slumber. The gaps between announcing a product in large scale and actually having it ready to go are legendary. 
Later, 
K




Be glad you do not model European stuff in the smaller scales. Their method is becoming popular here tho, publish the item, see if orders come in, and if enough do, make the model....otherwise.......zzzzzzz. 

Well, the US brass importers have done the same for years also.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

Like the GR Advertised Brass Mike Painted Green for the Tweetsie-Yukon Queen #190, but lettered and numbered for the EBT


----------

